# homebound



## Haroon

Marhaba;
In the following sentence:
X is a licensed home care agency and supplemental staffing service offering a full range of in-home care for the elderly, sick or homebound in the five boroughs of New York City.
Will it be enough if we say المقعدين for homebound ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ghabi

Perhaps a more literal translation like الذين يلزمون بيوتهم is more suitable in this context, as "homebound" is a bit euphemistic? Tough question indeed!


----------



## Sun-Shine

المقعدين means "disabled" معاقين/ عاجزين


----------



## Mahaodeh

sun_shine 331995 said:


> المقعدين means "disabled" معاقين/ عاجزين



Just to add, المقعد is a specific type of disabled person, it refers to someone that is unable to walk, for example someone that is paralysed, while المعاق is more generic for handicapped but not necessarily unable to walk. العاجز is even more generic and is best translated as disabled as it includes people that are not handicapped but less able to stand or do other things such as a very old person.


----------



## ayed

Or simply, كبار السن


----------



## Mahaodeh

كبار السن is already mentioned (the elderly). I believe that Ghabi's suggestion is the best till now.


----------



## elroy

For me:

عاجز: disabled (general term)
مقعد: paralyzed or otherwise having very limited mobility (cf. Maha)
معاق: technically this means “handicapped” in general but for me the meaning in practice is “mentally handicapped”

None of the above is an appropriate translation of “homebound,” which I suppose is one step above “bed-ridden” (طريحو الفراش): you can get out of bed, but you can’t leave your home.

Ghabi’s suggestion is in the right direction, but it doesn’t exclude those who stay at home by choice.

I prefer something like العاجزون عن مغادرة البيت.


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> “bed-ridden” (طريحو الفراش)


This is a good choice.


> I prefer something like العاجزون عن مغادرة البيت.


أرى أن هذه العبارة تعني (من لا يستطيعون أن يغادروا المنزل) و العجز/عدم الاستطاعة ليس شرطًا أن يكون بسبب مرض أو إعاقة أو كبر في السن فقد يكون أي شخص غير قادر على مغادرة منزله لأي سبب كان


----------



## Mahaodeh

sun_shine 331995 said:


> فقد يكون أي شخص غير قادر على مغادرة منزله لأي سبب كان


ألا يجعله هذا عاجزا؟
بصراحة، لا أرى فرقا بين عدم الاستطاعة وعدم القدرة - كلاهما عجز


----------



## elroy

لا أرى شيئًا قد يؤدي إلى العجز عن مغادرة المنزل غير المرض وكبر السن وما إلى ذلك. هل لك من مثال؟​


----------



## Mahaodeh

How about people under house arrest?

However, I believe that this falls within the scope of disability or عجز even if this disability is temporary; after all, disability is not necessarily permanent.


----------



## elroy

أنا شخصيًا لن أقول إن من حُكم عليه بالحبس المنزلي عاجزٌ عن مغادرة المنزل، بل ممنوعٌ من مغادرته أو ما إلى ذلك، فالعجز برأيي لا يشير في هذا السياق إلا إلى ضعف جسدي يعيق الشخص عن مغادرة المنزل.​


----------



## Sun-Shine

Mahaodeh said:


> ألا يجعله هذا عاجزا؟
> بصراحة، لا أرى فرقا بين عدم الاستطاعة وعدم القدرة - كلاهما عجز





elroy said:


> لا أرى شيئًا قد يؤدي إلى العجز عن مغادرة المنزل غير المرض وكبر السن وما إلى ذلك. هل لك من مثال؟


لا يخطر على بالي أي مثال الآن
(كلمة العاجزين وحدها تعني (معاقين/ مسنّين/ طريحي الفراش
لكن وقع عبارة (العاجزون عن مغادرة المنزل) لا يوحي لي بأن هذا الشخص قعيد الفراش


elroy said:


> أنا شخصيًا لن أقول إن من حُكم عليه بالحبس المنزلي عاجزٌ عن مغادرة المنزل، بل ممنوعٌ من مغادرته أو ما إلى ذلك، فالعجز برأيي لا يشير في هذا السياق إلا إلى ضعف جسدي يعيق الشخص عن مغادرة المنزل.​


خطر على بالي هذا المثال
و أنا أراه هنا عاجزًا
الممنوع من مغادرة المنزل عاجز عن مغادرته غير قادر على ذلك وليس شرطًا أن يكون ضعف جسدي


----------



## elroy

sun_shine 331995 said:


> لا يخطر على بالي أي مثال الآن
> (كلمة العاجزين وحدها تعني (معاقين/ مسنّين/ طريحي الفراش
> لكن وقع عبارة (العاجزون عن مغادرة المنزل) لا يوحي لي بأن هذا الشخص قعيد الفراش


وهو ليس بالضرورة طريح/قعيد الفراش. قد يكون قادرًا على التنقّل داخل المنزل بشكل محدود إلا أن مغادرة المنزل وما يترتب عليها من جهد جسدي سيشكّل ضغطًا هائلاً على الشخص بل وقد يشكّل خطرًا على حياته. ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

elroy said:


> وهو ليس بالضرورة طريح/قعيد الفراش. قد يكون قادرًا على التنقّل داخل المنزل بشكل محدود إلا أن مغادرة المنزل وما يترتب عليها من جهد جسدي سيشكّل ضغطًا هائلاً على الشخص بل وقد يشكّل خطرًا على حياته. ​



(أجل قد يكون كما تقول (وقد يكون لسبب غير مرض
أنا أرى أن هذه العبارة عامة تشمل أي سبب كان

اختلاف في الرأي ​


----------



## elroy

وجدت مثالاً (ولكنه لا ينطبق على العالم العربي ). أحيانًا تحدث عواصف ثلجية شديدة تمنع الخروج من المنزل، فيصبح من فيه فعلاً عاجزًا عن مغادرته لسبب لا علاقة له بالضعف الجسدي. حسنًا، أخطأت في تقديري، ولكني أظن أن السياق هنا لا يسمح بالالتباس قط.  ​


----------



## Sun-Shine

. معك حق قد يوضح السياق هنا المعنى و يزيل الالتباس


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> فالعجز برأيي لا يشير في هذا السياق إلا إلى ضعف جسدي يعيق الشخص عن مغادرة المنزل.





sun_shine 331995 said:


> (كلمة العاجزين وحدها تعني (معاقين/ مسنّين/ طريحي الفراش



لا أرى هذا. المرض وكبر السن قد ذكرا من قبل في العبارة:



Haroon said:


> the elderly, sick or homebound



Having said that, I believe that people under house arrest are not included in the original post (#1) - I was just giving a possibility but I did not have them in mind. However, I don't believe that homebound includes _only _physically disabled people. The person may have serious psychological or mental issues that may prevent them from leaving home. If such condition is accepted by specialists (maybe some severe type of agoraphobia or severe autism), then I believe that such a person would be officially considered disabled even if they are physically healthy. On the other hand, most blind and wheelchair-bound people are not homebound despite obvious handicap.

If we go back to the translation, I agree with elroy:


elroy said:


> Ghabi’s suggestion is in the right direction, but it doesn’t exclude those who stay at home by choice.
> 
> I prefer something like العاجزون عن مغادرة البيت.


العجز here may include people physically healthy but otherwise unable to leave as in the examples I gave. I understand that the psychological or mental problem must be severe for them to be homebound, but I suppose so does any other issue including physical illness and old age (the old person must be pushing 100 to be homebound, don't you think?).


----------



## elroy

Hm, having thought about this some more (and in light of Maha’s excellent analysis above ), I wonder if the original _does_ mean “unable to leave home for any reason whatsoever” (and is intentionally vague/general), in which case my translation may be even better then I thought.


----------



## Sun-Shine

So we need to know what exactly" homebound" refers to??


----------

